

Ask HN: Rate my site - stuntmouse
http://www.tech-rants.com
I plan on archiving the best programmer and techie rants here.  Any feedback welcome.
======
poppysan
No offense, but you can't be serious? This is just a standard install of
drupal. No design, no dev. Hard to rate at all.

------
brk
Well, with only 3 posts (one of which appears to be a placeholder...) it's
hard to give much of an opinion.

It's a neat idea, not sure if new rantworthy content would be "released"
frequently enough to keep the site fresh and compelling.

